# Picking Filter Media For Sump



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright this is for a 125gal tank, I have a 55gal sump underneath.

Here is what I was thinking for media, first off I have the overflow box which has prefilter sponges on the inlets then my 2 1" tubes go down into drip trays where I am going to have green scrubbies in the drip trays then in the buckets that are lifted out of the water have packed full of bioballs.

Does that sound like a decent system? Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds good but i would go with ceramic rings or another product like eheims substrat... im not a fan of plastic for growing healthy bacterial colonies


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I usually put a filter pad in the drip tray to help with mech filtration, I found that the prefilter sponges in the overflow boxes were pretty coarse and didn't catch enough. For bio media, I think bio balls or scrubbies work best for that application, they provide good surface area for colonization as well as plenty of air movement, which is essential for a wet/dry to work properly.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I usually put a filter pad in the drip tray to help with mech filtration, I found that the prefilter sponges in the overflow boxes were pretty coarse and didn't catch enough. For bio media, I think bio balls or scrubbies work best for that application, they provide good surface area for colonization as well as plenty of air movement, which is essential for a wet/dry to work properly.


x2 on that


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

I found pond matrix to be one of the best values for bio media when you're getting enough for a sump that size. I got mine around $25ish area I think for 2l.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I usually put a filter pad in the drip tray to help with mech filtration, I found that the prefilter sponges in the overflow boxes were pretty coarse and didn't catch enough. For bio media, I think bio balls or scrubbies work best for that application, they provide good surface area for colonization as well as plenty of air movement, which is essential for a wet/dry to work properly.


^^agreed^^

Nylon pot scrubbies FTW! cheap AND very effective in a sump. Bioballs would work just as good, they just cost more money then scrubbies. stay away from ceramic rings for a wet/dry sump IMHO

P.S. I have heard some good things about that pond matrix stuff but I have never used it myself so I can't really say.


----------

